# French Pension lump Sum



## Baza57

Hi , I have a question that I hope somebody might be able to help with? I worked for a French company for 25 years and over that time I accrued 88 trimesters, I am in the middle of trying to claim a monthly pension? I am wondering if this can be taken as a lump sum? I am Australian and live now in Australia but back in the day had a British passport hence the French contract....thanks for your help


----------

